# Panel Filter Choise....



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Panel Filter Choice....*

I am thinking of changing both panel filters with something better. 
I was thiking K&N. Anyone has any experience with them on a V8? 
Most of all, does the engine noise change? (I want it to be deeper, more scary







)


_Modified by Black_cabbie at 9:56 AM 3-9-2009_


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Panel Filter Choice.... (Black_cabbie)*

From my experience changing panel filters with K&N panel filter wont change the noise at all. A Cold Air Intake will change the sound but I havent found anything for the Q7 yet. I have a K&N panel filter on my Q7 which is a 6 but I dont notice any engine noise difference at all.


----------



## Black_cabbie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Panel Filter Choice.... (GRNMACHINE)*

Yours has one or two filters? 
Mine is a V8 and it needs one on each side


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Panel Filter Choice.... (Black_cabbie)*

Ok guys, 
i am no stranger to K&N filters.
If you want a mean noise, try instaling a new exhaust !
i have the Remus, it is quite good actually.
I had the K&N and Remus on my 2002 S8, the noise doesnt change because of the air filter.
Also, i live in Oman, where it is dusty because of the desert, i was advised by my local dealer not to install the K&N because it might introduce alot more dust and sand particles to the engine, ruining it easily.
So here is my advice, a mean exhaust like the MTM or the ABT will do an excellent job, specially if you have the V8
Cheerio


----------

